
Create your itinerary on-the-go, meet people and bring back home a story to tell - Canyaoha3
https://www.travsolo.com
======
Canyaoha3
Hey All!

We recently launched our iOS planning app for solo travelers and are excited
to get people to solo travel easier than ever!

Plan your trip, meet people, and stay safe – all while sharing memories of
your journey on the go.

Step 1: Choose your interests Step 2: Choose either or not you want to meet
people Step 3: Get your Itinerary for the day & add your own content - photos,
short videos and notes. Step 4: Turn your itinerary into a story video to
share with your loved ones, publicly or privately.

TravSolo champions independent travel, promotes diversity abroad and instills
the freedom to travel at the beat of your own drum. Traveling alone doesn't
mean spending your trip alone or that you don't have friends or family, it
means you stopped waiting for others to live your life your way.

Disconnect while staying connected. No more editing or getting distracted with
endless feeds or notifications while traveling. Allow your loved ones to
follow your journey wherever you go, in real time. Travel blog easier than
ever without the hassle. Connect with travelers, meet locals and backpackers
when you’re traveling.

Solo travelers are active people who want to see the world but want to do it
safely. Currently, there is no travel app focusing on women safety concerns.

Available to download now on the App Store in North America and Europe .

\--> [https://apps.apple.com/us/app/travsolo-solo-travel-
easier/id...](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/travsolo-solo-travel-
easier/id1459854419)

